# One pine and 4 cherry turnings



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

When I first started turning last November these are a few turnings I worked on. One on left is pine, other four are of cherry. Comments welcome. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Mitch, I'm not sure if you started turning in 06 or 07, but which ever it was you have done a first class job and with a bit more experience I think you are going to keep several of our members on their toes, do keep the photos coming.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mitch those are beauties. Well done. Keep'em coming.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Mitch. I like your style that you seem to be geared to. Very nice! Don't yah just love turning cherry?

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Mitch. You are making Harry very happy with the pictures. Atta boy!!!!


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry
I started turning second week of November in 06. Been a woodworker all my life, so instead of making them flat, now I try to keep them round. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Challaghan
Yes, love cherry as in turning and also working as in furniture and don't forget as in cherries as in eating. Mitch


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very NICE Mitch!


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie w
May I ask a question if you don't mind Bern?( this is what I like he can't say no, so I am going to ask). Do you do any hollow form turnings at all? I was wondering what kind of tools or hollowing system your using. I just recently bought the Elbo hollowing system and equipped it with the Woodcut Pro Forme swan neck and straight cutters. I really like this system. These first vases that I posted were hollowed with this system. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe
Thanks Joe, but I'm confused, which one of them two handsome guys in the picture is the retired guy named Joe? People want to know these things. lol. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe Lyddon
Thanks Joe I will have fun, you can count on that. Not much else an old retired guy can do.


----------

